# Achat Ipad 1ère  ou 2ème génération, avec ous sans 3G?



## Mae del Sol (19 Juin 2012)

Je vais acheter un ipad, si possible reconditionné pour garder mes deux bras entiers. Alors j'ai besoin de conseils
Mes besoins: ouvrir et modifier des documents créés sous "pages" (synchronisés avec mon macbook via dropbox ou icloud, je me tâte encore), écouter de la musique, voir quelques vidéos (pour le loisir: pas besoin d'un écran "retina"), consulter mes mails et surfer modérément.
Je me tourne donc vers un ipad 64 Go (ou moins si l'icloud me permet de stocker tous mes documents), avec la 3G (pour l'icloud, pour internet...) ou pas. QUESTIONS: 
1. Pour aller sur internet sans 3G: est-il possible de partager une connexion avec autre chose qu'un iphone (un Xperia vieux de 2 ans, mais avec un forfait sosh illimité; j'ai par ailleurs un forfait free donc commode avec free wi-fi pour ne pas décharger trop vite mon tél port si je peux l'utiliser comme modem)?
2. Les offres refurb sont-elles régulières? j'ai laissé partir les ipad 2  3G+64Go proposés sur l'Apple store et ailleurs, et là il ne reste plus  que des ipad 1ère génération avec 3G... Mais la 3G est-elle indispensable si je peux surfer en prenant une connexion sur mon tél portable?
3. Choix entre l'ipad 1 et 2: l'Apple store propose encore des ipad 1ère  génération, mais correspondraient-ils à mes besoins? Ne sont-ils pas  trop lents? Pas trop longs à charger ou à faire des trucs que je n'imagine pas encore? 
MERCI de vos conseils!!! Le temps passe, et les offres ne durent pas...


----------



## JFL27 (19 Juin 2012)

Tu oublies l'iPad 1. J'ai les deux versions. C'est le jour et la nuit entre les deux.


----------



## Mae del Sol (19 Juin 2012)

Tu as vu: je ne vais pas faire des trucs de malade avec mon ipad. Alors qu'est-ce qui serait embêtant avec l'ipad 1ère génération: il est moins réactif? Pour quelles utilisations? Il est plus lourd?
Bref, est-ce que tu peux préciser? 
Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## cowpilot (19 Juin 2012)

Pour la connexion, je dirais à priori oui, mais c'est à toi de vérifier si ton téléphone le permet. Mon HTC sous android 2.3 le fait sans problème, du coup aucun intérêt pour moi d'avoir un iPad 3G. Et avec la différence j'ai pris un nouvel iPad :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (19 Juin 2012)

Je serais toi je prendrais l'iPad 2 si tu as le choix. Tout simplement car il aura une plus grande durée de vie, au niveau des MAJ. 

Après pour la 3G, je ne sais pas, la réponse précédente est suffisante je pense !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Juin 2012)

ne pas oublier que la version 3G possède un GPS, bien utile...

Perso je vote pour la 3G, qui te permet de surfer sans utiliser la batterie de ton Iphone, déjà bien anémique en utilisation classique...


----------



## Herugul (26 Juin 2012)

Pour ce qui est du GPS si tu utilise le partage de connexion de ton smartphone, tu pourras aussi utiliser la navigation avec ton iPad . Après il faut voir si ça sera toujours possible avec l'application Plans intégrée à iOS 6 mais je pense que oui.


----------



## cowpilot (26 Juin 2012)

Je n'ai jamais bien compris l'utilité du GPS de l'ipad. Dans la voiture ou à pied, il vaut mieux un smart phone non? Parce que arriver à caser ça, ça ne doit pas être une mince affaire. 
Sinon,,pour,la batterie du tel, ça ne m'a jamais pose de pb, soit c'est ponctuel ou dans un endroit sans courant (genre TGV) et la effectivement ca consomme 30% de plus, soit c'est au bureau ou en déplacement et le téléphone est sur secteur. 
Pour 100 de diff et 20 de moins par mois, ça vaut le coup...


----------



## ktophe (26 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> ne pas oublier que la version 3G possède un GPS, bien utile...
> 
> Perso je vote pour la 3G, qui te permet de surfer sans utiliser la batterie de ton Iphone, déjà bien anémique en utilisation classique...



Oui mais ça oblige à avoir 2 abonnements. Un pour le tel, et un pour l'ipad. À la fin du compte ça commence à coûter cher. Sans compter le forfait internet de la maison. Franchement j'ai le modèle seulement wifi depuis quelques mois et je ne regrette pas mon choix. Le 3G ne me manque pas du tout. La plupart du temps je l'utilise en wifi chez moi. Ou quand je suis en vacances chez des amis ou famille, il suffit qu'ils te donne leur mot de pass de leur box. Au final c'est rare de pas avoir de réseau wifi sous la main. Et si pas de wifi un petit partage de connexion avec l'iPhone et roule ma poule.
Même le gars de l'Apple store m'a dit que si j'avais un iPhone, l'achat d'un iPad 3G ne servait à rien et faisait double emploi.


----------



## GilbertC (11 Août 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> x. . Et si pas de wifi un petit partage de connexion avec l'iPhone et roule ma poule.
> Même le gars de l'Apple store m'a dit que si j'avais un iPhone, l'achat d'un iPad 3G ne servait à rien et faisait double emploi.



Bonjour à tous

J'utilise régulièrement le partage de connexion entre Iphone et Mac Mini en WIFI.

Je n'arrive pas à mettre en uvre le partage entre Ipad et Iphone. Ou trouver la solution ??

Cordialement


----------



## nikomimi (12 Août 2012)

En wifi de l'iPad à l'iPhone ? Sa n'existe pas je crois, c'est réserve a OSX cette fonction.


----------



## GilbertC (12 Août 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> En wifi de l'iPad à l'iPhone ? Sa n'existe pas je crois, c'est réserve a OSX cette fonction.



Bonjour

Ce n'est pas ce que semble dire "ktophe" dans son post d'ou ma question.

Cordialement


----------



## nikomimi (12 Août 2012)

Non il parle du tethering, donc en 3G. Sa convertis le signal 3G en borne wifi, donc rien à voir avec ta box et la fonction partage wifi de OSX.


----------



## GilbertC (12 Août 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Non il parle du tethering, donc en 3G. Sa convertis le signal 3G en borne wifi, donc rien à voir avec ta box et la fonction partage wifi de OSX.



Bonjour

Donc si j'ai bien compris pas de connexion Internet possible avec un Ipad et un IPhone en mode modem.

Je n'ai pas de box, je crée un réseau mac et mon Iphone sert de modem (Je suis sur un bateau donc pas de connexion filaire possible)

Cordialement


----------

